# Nikkor 55-200 VR sharpest aperture



## abnormalreply (Jul 24, 2010)

Does anyone know what's the sharpest aperture on the Nikkor 55-200mm VR and how does one go about finding this information of various lenses?

Thanks.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 24, 2010)

abnormalreply said:


> Does anyone know what's the sharpest aperture on the Nikkor 55-200mm VR and how does one go about finding this information of various lenses?
> 
> Thanks.




As a general rule, for lenses of this kind it's going to be about two-three stops down from wide open.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 24, 2010)

55-200mm AF-S DX and DX VR Lens Review by Thom Hogan
Thom says f/8 to f/11 is best, across the entire focal length range. He's a Nikon expert of the highest order.


Nikon 55-200mm VR
Ken Rockwell...has a link to buy the lens refurbished from Adorama for $149.95 in July of 2010.

Bjorn Rorslett,perhaps the world's foremost authority on Nikkor lenses for field use and macrophotography--he says f/8 to f/11...no surprises there!

Zoom Lenses For Nikon 'F' Mount: Telephoto


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 25, 2010)

Derrel said:


> 55-200mm AF-S DX and DX VR Lens Review by Thom Hogan
> Thom says f/8 to f/11 is best, across the entire focal length range. He's a Nikon expert of the highest order.
> 
> 
> ...



I already answered this.

But even at its best, it may not equal prime lenses.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 25, 2010)

Petraio Prime said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > 55-200mm AF-S DX and DX VR Lens Review by Thom Hogan
> ...



Sorry, but your answer on this particular lens isn't quite right...people who have actually owned, held, and shot the lens state that its best aperture is f/8 to f/11, which is only ONE stop down from wide-open at the longer end of the focal length range,and not as you answered, two to three f/stops down from wide open...

As to the general idea that most lenses are best two to three f/stops down...unfortunately, that's a film-era holdover generalization that's no longer actually true on digital, considering the aperture where diffraction sets in. Sorry P-P, but a lot of your knowlege is old,and film-based...with newer d-slr cameras, and newer ZOOM lens designs, the camera's sensor will play a huge factor in where diffraction starts...my answer referred to the OP's specific,exact lens question,make and model + URLs...I actually spent a bit of effort on my reply--as I always do...You???

and this whole primes are better than zooms mantra you repeat everywhere...look at the BEST 14-24mm lenses in the world today....they are all in the Nikkor 14-24 AF-S G zoom...it's a better lens than most anything from Canon, Nikon, Leica, or Zeiss, from 14mm to 24mm...all in one,single zoom lens...  Wow, it's not 1969 any longer...

Sad, but the 1960's lens design ideas are being replaced with digitally-optimized lenses and zooms that are better wider-open than before, mainyl due to the high-density sensors that demand BETTER optical performance at wider apertures. As far as primes being "better" than zoom lenses, the absolute reverse is true compared to many of the newer zoom lenses and the older primes many system have in their lineups...

Zooms are handy,and the flexibility is critical. To the user who wants a 55-200 VR Nikkor lens, the quality of the lens is secondary to its light weight, small size, affordable price, Vibration Reduction, and focal length flexibility.

As far as having "answered" the question, you failed to provide the OP with **resources** for lens reviews, which he asked for,and you gave some vague,dated 'advice'...along with a condescending put-down of the zoom the OP inquired about...


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 25, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



F/8-f/11 is two to three stops down from f4/ to f/5.6. f/11 is three stops down from f/4 and two stops down from f/5.6. f/8 is two stops down from f/4. Has medical science invented a name for what is wrong with you?

I was not putting down his lens, merely pointing out that if he's _that_ concerned with performance, primes are _generally_ superior. The passage of time is irrelevant. Zooms are always going to be compromises compared to what can be achieved with primes, _all other things being equal_.

This isn't true of all lenses, of course. Many Leica designs are optimum at wide open or only one stop down from wide open.


----------

